# Is it Nute Burn???



## DillaWilla (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I dont have pics up yet of my problem but I can post some if need be.  This problem is only affecting one out of four of my plants.  The lowest leaves continue turning brown starting from the middle of the leaf and progressing to turn the whole leaf into a crispy mess.  I cut those leaves off and sure enough a couple days later it starts on the next set of lower leaves.  It does not progress up the plant unless I cut the dying leaves off, then it moves to the next set.  This is not happening to any of my other plants.  I am using premium potting soil with GH Flora Nova Grow and Liquid Karma at 3/4 strength and am watering roughly every two days unless they dry out faster.  I am assuming this plant just isnt handling the nutes as well as the others and is showing nute burn.  This has been happening for a while.  Should I just reduce the strength of the nutes for this plant and see what happens, or water with just plain water for a couple of days, or should I completely flush it and basically start over using lower nute strength.  Your help is appreciated. Peace Out and GG


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 16, 2006)

How old/tall are they? What are the temps/ph like? Does the soil allready have anything in it nute wise?


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea Biff you can see the plants in my grow journal (Test Run/1st Grow), they are about 5 weeks old, have been getting nutes for 3 weeks, temps are consistently at about 82 degress Farenheit, and PH is around 6.5.  Remember this is the only plant that is affected.  I thought I had fixed the problem and then it returned.  Thanks for you help, by the way here is the post of my grow jounal, the plant in question is pics 3 and 4 of my latest post.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3580&page=2

Thanks, Peace Out and GG


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I am not used to waiting almost 24 hours for an answer but maybe you guys overlooked this one.  I just realized some crucial info...I will post some pics of the plant later today but do you think this could be caused by root bind?  I just remembered that this plant that is having problems is the plant that I planted in the peat cup directly into the soil.  I did score the peat cup to allow the roots to get through but maybe there having trouble, I dont know....any advice please???


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't really see anything, can you get a closer pic of the affected leaves?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 18, 2006)

Are you talking about the kind of layered/striped look on a couple of the leaves or is that just the picture?


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 18, 2006)

Biff thanks for getting back to me, I was beginning to think my post was being skipped over for some reason...You cant really see the problem in any of the pics from my journal I was giving you that as more of a reference to answer some of your original questions.  I have included some pics of the problem, I have already pruned the dead leaves off but maybe you can shed some light on the problem.  I have a feeling I might have over fertilized them because although none of the other plants are yellowing alot of the leave tips are pointed down as you can see in the group pic.  I read somewhere that that could be caused by over ferting the plants.  I appreciate your help, these pics should help you guys diagnose the problem.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 18, 2006)

What happen to all you guys... I feel like I have been put on the do not help list or something...I am starting to feel as if I am being intentionally overlooked.  Have I done something not to deserve the help I have come accustomed too?  Whats going on, I am just trying to grow some good herb to enjoy for my own personal use. Hekp Please (now I feel like a cry baby)


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 18, 2006)

It looks like burn to me, I would give them a flush. Let's see what the soil pros say about it though.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks Biff...I wasnt downplaying the advice you were trying to offer me and I appreciate your help.  However I do remember you saying soil was not your fortay.  I hope one of the soil pros will answer the post, I feel somewhat forsaken (sniffle, sniffle, tear, tear).  Anyhow thanks for the help


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 19, 2006)

No prob. man, someone will jump in.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 19, 2006)

*Whats up DW. Sorry man but somehow i didn't see this post. I would have to say that it looks like nute burn. Your best bet is lay off the nutes and give her a flush and see what happens. DW in the future if ya don't get any replies quick just send me a PM. Once again sorry i didn't see the post. *


----------



## Hick (Jun 19, 2006)

hmmmmmmm...looks a lot like possible ph outta' whack. Check the ph of the nutrient water after adding the LK. It seems that I recall it throwing the ph pretty drastically. 
Like others said, I'd flush.."with ph adjusted" clean pure water.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 19, 2006)

Well the ph was at about 6.7 so that seems fine, however I did flush the problem plant this morning and am going to transplant all of them from 1 gal pots to 2.5 gal pots tonight.  hope that helps...I will say this though I am glad this was my bagseed grow because I feel like I am getting alot of trial and error out of the way so my Misty grow will be that much better...thanks for getting back to me, finally...J/K LOL


----------



## moneyman (Jun 4, 2007)

looks like my babies at one point. It was the ph.


----------

